# Dallas game thread



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Looks like everyone is still watching the NFC championship. Way to go Seahawks!

Now go Blazers!


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

So far so good. But hard to believe the Mavs will keep missing all their shots.

barfo


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

41-39 Blazers at half. Not bad at all. I'm surprised actually. Hope we can weather the storm in the second half.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

I watched most of the first half, and obviously this is just one game, but Jack looked pretty bad out there. He was definately looking like a rookie as he had problems getting any kind of ball movement or offense going. But the team is playing pretty well as a whole. A couple mistakes, but some nice hustle.
We are going to need that hustle to keep up with the Mavs in the second half. So far, Stackhouse has been the only Mav able to really get things going... and I am sure things will change.

Prunetang


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Telfair was playing good in the firsthalf. Why not let start or put him in soon in the 3rd and see if he is still going. Blake isn't doing anything great right now anyways.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

If anyone else is radio only like me, notice how awful Brian Wheeler has been tonight? He's too bi-polar to listen to. It's really frustrating. Just call the game, enough of this homer business.


----------



## ArenasOwnsAll (Jan 14, 2006)

Nate sat Juan too long...just like last game.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Let's get some stops, jesus.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Huge possession, 1:37 left.

I'd like to buy a bucket. And a vowel--no, a W.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

that was awful. Portland had this game and threw it away.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Well, we can't complain about effort, but boy, we sure didn't play smart down the stretch.

barfo


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

What an amazing shot by Blake!!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Wow. 

3.8 seconds left. This is so important for this season, it's not even funny.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

It's OVERTIME!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Steve Blake's wife = HOT!


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Xericx said:


> Steve Blake's wife = HOT!


Really?


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Ouch... ZAch with two missed freethrows.
Blazers- 81-79


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> What an amazing shot by Blake!!


2 amazing shots (not including the scoop shot to start OT). the first 3 was nice (even though he missed) but the 2nd three was even better.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Just like that. Mavs up 84-81.
Dixon has taken a couple of really bad quick shots... and Jerry Stackhouse gets a bull**** And 1 with a ghost foul.

Prunetang......GO BLAZERS


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Chance to take the lead. 

GO BLAZERS!!


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

Let's go guys. You can pull it out!


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Blake!!!!!!!! He reminds me of Terry Porter that way he's hitting the 3s down the stretch.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

86-86. Zach with the beautiful pass for a wide open Blake 3pointer and then Zach with the offensive rebound and the layup.
This is a good game to watch!!!!

Prunetang


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

If portland wants to win this game, they really need a score here.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Damn good thing we all begged Nash to sign Blake last summer! 

barfo


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Arrrrrrrrrggggghhhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

Most interesting stat so far:

Zbo tied with Bassy for most assists on Blazers.

Gramps...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

well that sucked bean dip.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Quick 2; come on guys.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

Ugh.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Gah. Well, both teams played hard.

barfo


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I always hate when we take a time out like we did when we were tied at the end of games because that gives the D a chance to setup their D. I'd rather run a play while they are trying to get back.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mgb said:


> I always hate when we take a time out like we did when we were tied at the end of games because that gives the D a chance to setup their D. I'd rather run a play while they are trying to get back.


zach's missed free throws were big. But there's a reason why Dallas has 10 losses, and we have 14 wins.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

Devin never misses... oh there we go finally... damn to bad he made the last 5..


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Hap said:


> zach's missed free throws were big. But there's a reason why Dallas has 10 losses, and we have 14 wins.


Yea, because it took Nate so long to find his rotation and teach our guys how to play. :biggrin:


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

What a heartbreaker, especially after the clutch performance from Blake.

Still, Portland played some outstanding defense tonight (for the most part), holding a Dallas team whose scored 100+ in 6 straight to 95 points, including overtime.

I'm not too terribly bummed about it; the team did well and showed a lot of heart coming back from 10 down to force OT.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mgb said:


> Yea, because it took Nate so long to find his rotation and teach our guys how to play. :biggrin:


I think theres some truth to that, altho more to the part where the guys didn't know how to play the system well.

I'm hoping that the team will be winning these kinds of games come march and april (and someday, may and june).


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I wish Blake had played more in the 4th quarter, we probably would have been able to pull this one out. Oh well, it was a pretty good game even though we lost.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Not sure why the Blazers decided to get cute and inbound the ball to Theo and have him give it to the guard instead of just setting picks to get Blake free. You have your center making key passes with the score tied in OT against one of the top steals teams in the league? Big mistake.

Zach's missed free throws were huge. Theo's errant pass was also huge.

Lame. I thought we had that one.

P.S. Nate - Sebastian is not playing well. Buy some minutes for Blake with him in the second and third quarter. But with Sebastian running the point, we went from a three point lead to a ten point deficit.

I'm just as upset as anyone about Bassy's performance. But costing the team to get him some PT is not what anyone wants (well, maybe Nash does, but nobody else).

-Pop


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Seemed like tonight Dixon could do no right, and Blake could do no wrong.

We've gotta be very happy to take the Mavs to OT, they are the 3rd best team and we are the 24th best team. But a little better execution, and we would have won. Maybe next time.

barfo


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

Normally I feel no pain over a loss and little joy over the wins. After all this is a throwaway year. 35+ wins is overachieving. All I want to see is an entertaining game with good effort and improvement. This game was different. I wanted a win!!! The Blazers played like a playoff team and still lost. Randolph is really improving his all around game and this was the first game where Blake really impressed me. I figured Blake had an NBA game but tonight he was a star. Randolph was a star too and Khryapa is becoming a solid player. This game gave me hope that this team is at the most one losing seasons away from being a winner for a long time.


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

Man, Stevie was on fire tonight!

I agree with most of the previous observations:
-Zach's missed free throws were huge.

-Theo's bad pass was devistating; although Blake probably should have taken the ball directly out of Theo's hands instead.

-Blake has good taste in women (his wife = :worship: ).

-The team is completely out of sync with Telfair running the point.

Still, the Blazers played a good exciting game tonight against one of the best teams in the NBA. It was a tough loss, but should also serve as a confidence booster for the next win streak.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

The 5th quarter has now shifted from the Blazers to Seahawks. They are currently talking about the game the Seahawks won. Anybody else want to support the Seahawks?


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

Hmm. Nope not really. Rather talk about the Blazers, as this is the Blazers board. But just thought I'd remind you of your post from yesterday. :biggrin: 




SolidGuy3 said:


> Portland has no chance against Dallas. The Blazers are going on the road very soon and that is the time where they will have the NBA's worst record. It doesn't look good, the Blazers will be on a 7 game losing streak on the start of their road trp.


To which I responded: 



bballchik said:


> Wow Debbie Downer. I know we aren't a "good team" by any stretch of the imagination but *you are not giving these guys enough credit for their heart*. They've been in a lot of games people thought would be blowouts and have won a lot of games people thought they would lose also. Remember how close the Pistons game was on the road last month? They hung in there against an amazing team. I think you're doing them and yourself a disservice by thinking this way. It can be fun to route for the underdog you know.



Ok so I know we lost but it was SO close and they almost pulled it out so I think it's worth mentioning that *they showed a ton of heart again * tonight and again stayed in a tough game against a great team. 

Go Blazers!! :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

bballchik said:


> Hmm. Nope not really. Rather talk about the Blazers, as this is the Blazers board. But just thought I'd remind you of your post from yesterday. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was in a bad mood when I wrote that but right now I am in a good mood. :clap:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Here's the Blake three


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

southnc said:


> Man, Stevie was on fire tonight!
> 
> I agree with most of the previous observations:
> -Zach's missed free throws were huge.
> ...



She's alright, Dixon and Telfair still have the hottest wives/girlfriend....

Steve's wife is tiny...


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

sorry not to be all love and doves from last nights game but outlaw and viktor outplayed ruben, who stunk it up all night long. The team now vs the start of the season are totally different the team is getting nate's system but we still have a ways to go.

We need a back up 4 and to cut our loses and trade ruben.

One thing I noticed about the that irritated me was how hard we had to work to score but dallas got a ton of easy shots and 32 freethrows of which a good chunk were cheesy calls that they didnt call for us when we were getting slammed around. I really dislike the selective "foul system" of the nba.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Utherhimo said:


> I really dislike the selective "foul system" of the nba.


Me too!

The whole giving calls to superstars simply because they're superstars is total crap. Refs are out there to call a fair game while players are out there to do their job, which shouldn't have to include earning the ref's respect.

It would really make for a more interesting, more competitive league.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

I still find it amazing that the team that settled for a ton of outside shots (Dallas) somehow had twice as many attempts (33) as did the Blazers (16). This officiating bias gets very old.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

the nfl has a better system barnone!


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> She's alright, Dixon and Telfair still have the hottest wives/girlfriend....
> 
> Steve's wife is tiny...



:ttiwwp:



Glad to see us close in another game. Blake is stepping up. I still say dump Telfair while the hype is high and get a backup PF.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

how do you post a picture?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

bballchik said:


> how do you post a picture?


if it's a personal picture (on your computer) you can upload it

if it's a picture from another web site you click on the yellow square that looks like it has a mountain and a square at the top, right next to the round ball with the glasses.

or you can just type

[ img ] web address here [ / img ] (without the spaces)


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

At the risk of looking like a perv, here's an animated gif

HELLO!


----------



## BlazerFan (May 26, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> At the risk of looking like a perv, here's an animated gif
> 
> HELLO!



Who's wife is that??


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Well back to basketball. 

The Blazers would have won this game had they contained Stackhouse. They let him get off and get off big. 

Just to open up some old wounds :biggrin: He definitly showed he is better then Bonzi wells tonight (That was just a joke for some of us here that have been here long enough to remember a certain Bonzi vs Stackhouse thread...I can almost hear Ed O typing madly now...) :clown:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

she resembles reese witherspoon, minus that weird small chin thingy that reese has going.


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

> Originally posted by *Hap*
> 
> she resembles reese witherspoon, minus that weird small chin thingy that reese has going.


I was thinking the same thing (Reese clone) - good observation, Hap!


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> At the risk of looking like a perv, here's an animated gif
> 
> HELLO!


She's the one on the lower right, right?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Fork said:


> She's the one on the lower right, right?


Nope thats Jarrett Jacks mom....


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Thats a great GIF, Steve must have done something to get her excited...


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> At the risk of looking like a perv, here's an animated gif
> 
> HELLO!


hmmm well you might look like less of a perv if we knew where ya got that pic. was that on tv or something or do you just bring cameras to the game to tape all the wives?


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

That clip was shown by the Blazer broadcast, and it was right after Blake hit the three that forced overtime.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

bballchik said:


> hmmm well you might look like less of a perv if we knew where ya got that pic. was that on tv or something or do you just bring cameras to the game to tape all the wives?


Um, what was Ms. Blake doing on television anyway?


----------

